# What Uber "Activity" Colors mean on Uber Phone



## Rebecca Louise (Sep 7, 2014)

I am curious to know about the frequent and erratic color changes on my dashboard when I am online. 

I was wondering why the colors change. Is there a big demand for people requesting trips? Is it Uber trying to spread out the drivers in a cluttered area? Do they predict demand in a particular area based on previous times of the day and days of the week that it was busy? I swear once I reach the "hot" area, the color changes. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

surege means not ebough acrs available to cover demand, when you "chase it" i.e. drive towards it, you are erasing it and any benefit it may have had..


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

But even if chasing it makes the surge go away, it's an area where you are more likely to get a ping, as demand is exceeding the supply of cars. It just comes down to if it is worth driving to.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

The colored areas indicate demand. No color means little demand. The colors range from yellow to orange to red. Yellow meaning slightly higher demand, orange means about to surge and of course red is surge pricing.


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

Red is not surge anymore until the surge pricing banner is displayed. So just red is pre surge.


----------

